# No password for "inherited" computer



## KnowALittle (Feb 28, 2017)

HELP!
I have "inherited" a computer. I have no password or pin for it.
It tells me I have entered the wrong pin too many times and then it says
to enter "A1B2C3".
I did that. Then it gives me the option to change the pin.
I tried to do that but it then asks me the password for the prior owners email account.
I do not have it. (unfortunately the prior owner died and left no info for the computer)
I can not reinstall windows because it will not boot from the dvd disk.
What can I do?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You should do a Clean Install of Windows 10. Clean Install Windows 10


----------



## OldLars (Oct 22, 2021)

Can it boot from a USB?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I don't see why not.
You did not give us the make and model# of the computer or if it is even a laptop or desktop? 
If you include this information in your next post we can give you more detailed steps, if you don't know how to boot the computer from the USB Flash drive. Once you have burned your USB Flash Drive with the Windows Installer, as stated in the link in Post *#2*


----------



## OldLars (Oct 22, 2021)

I did have a laptop in which the BIOS would not seem to allow me to make the USB bootable. I had to replace the DVD and use it. 
And now I see that this is a 7 month old thread, and apologize for digging it up.


----------

